# FDA's War on Vaping



## Alex (15/6/16)

*Published on Jun 14, 2016*
Paul Blair from Americans for Tax Reform and Julie Woessner from Consumer Advocates for Smoke Free Alternatives join guest host Mike Krause to discuss the FDA's war on vaping and smokeless products in general.



source: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/4o49xn/the_fdas_war_on_vaping/

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------

